# Software build v9.0 2019.32.2.1 9b8d6cd (09/10/2019)



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

New Firmware detected.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like the car I can see on TeslaFi that got this update came from 32.1


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Could this be "THE ONE" (V10)!?!?!?!?


That wouldn't be a point release. It would have a new number after the year, like 2019.39.1 (just a made-up example; the 39 might be a bit lower or higher when it actually happens)


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bug fixes, nothing more in the release notes different than 2019.32.1

Admins, kindly add the poll.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Reliable technician I know says this update has a smell issue fix by running the fan after use to help dry things out.

Here's the email they sent me


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Reliable technician I know says this update has a smell issue fix by running the fan after use to help dry things out.
> 
> Here's the email they sent me


Awesome! I'm getting my air filters replaced next week! Wish we got this level of detail with our release notes. I've been waiting for this fix and it would have slipped right by. I was texting with my service center this AM and they said the fix wasn't released. Communication is hard...but shouldn't be.


----------



## AB3DC (Apr 2, 2016)

I definitely got this update over the LTE network. For the fixes that they have in there I don't see why they need to push this over LTE. Maybe because of the odor?


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

AB3DC said:


> I definitely got this update over the LTE network. For the fixes that they have in there I don't see why they need to push this over LTE. Maybe because of the odor?


If it can prevent future Service Center burden, then it's worth it to push out via LTE even if it costs them a bit more in bandwidth.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Reliable technician I know says this update has a smell issue fix by running the fan after use to help dry things out.
> 
> Here's the email they sent me


Looking forward to this one. I've had all those problems except the folding mirrors because I've turned that off. It looks like they are pushing it out fast now based on Teslafi.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Glad they are doing something to address the smell thing. I was going to contact Tesla about it maybe I won't have to now.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I have this update now but am perplexed about HVAC smell and fan fix in the document. 

I noted the extended fan running back in 2019.24 and thought it was a bug and complained to Service Center about it. 

Anyone know what is really new?


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

NR4P said:


> I have this update now but am perplexed about HVAC smell and fan fix in the document.
> 
> I noted the extended fan running back in 2019.24 and thought it was a bug and complained to Service Center about it.
> 
> Anyone know what is really new?


Most likely control of the fresh/recirc door when parked. Specifically opening the flap to Fresh air helps the evaporator and passages dry out . On Tesla cars having the fan run with the fresh open after shutdown may help dry out the system and reduce odors , additionally a trick other manufacturers use is to have the air vents blow out the floor heat vents initially on start up or entering the vehicle. That way odors are not blown right into your face . This usually is for about 15 to 20 seconds. My bet is some of these are in 32.2.1


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Since getting 2019.32.1 and this version, I started getting error messages about the USB formatting. It is corrected by unplugging it and plugging it back in. I also noticed the rear camera looks different, not quite as clear and the colors are weird.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Glad they are doing something to address the smell thing. I was going to contact Tesla about it maybe I won't have to now.


If you already have the smell, this won't make it go away. It can only prevent new filters from being colonized.


----------



## Jwalit Patel (Sep 18, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> If you already have the smell, this won't make it go away. It can only prevent new filters from being colonized.


True, but you could try the running high heat for 30 mins on defrost with all doors open and try to burn any smell off.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> Glad they are doing something to address the smell thing. I was going to contact Tesla about it maybe I won't have to now.


This fix is more "preventive". If you already have the smell, you'll want to do something more proactive to get rid of it.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Having a clickable button for software is neat but it always popped up as a notification...

Tire size change without having to reset the tpms I bet is to save the techs driving around the block to have the message pop up on wheel swaps...


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I’m on 32.1. I see on TeslaFi that people on 32.1 are already updating to 32.2.1 as well as 32.1s being updated. Me.....nothing.
What’s going on with these updates? It looked like a pretty heavy push on the last two....

Ski


----------



## inetzombieBKW (Feb 4, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Reliable technician I know says this update has a smell issue fix by running the fan after use to help dry things out.
> 
> Here's the email they sent me
> 
> View attachment 29046


5Ge? How do I get that?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

inetzombieBKW said:


> 5Ge? How do I get that?


its a gimmick by ATT


----------



## Kerrono (Sep 14, 2019)

Seems the update messed up my new Jeda USB Hub. Now it won't read the Tesla Cam flash drive unless I plug it into one of the USB C ports or the primary USB A port, which I have my wireless charging pad plugged into. Now that nice hidden USB port for the dashcam is useless.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Kerrono said:


> Seems the update messed up my new Jeda USB Hub. Now it won't read the Tesla Cam flash drive unless I plug it into one of the USB C ports or the primary USB A port, which I have my wireless charging pad plugged into. Now that nice hidden USB port for the dashcam is useless.


I have no issues. Same configuration, Jeda HUB, Jeda Wireless pad, I have a SSD plugged in to the internal port with no issues to TeslaCam or the media files I have on it.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks @TrevP at least we can see what those bug fixes and software improvements are instead of some vague comment at the end of the release notes!


----------



## Kerrono (Sep 14, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> I have no issues. Same configuration, Jeda HUB, Jeda Wireless pad, I have a SSD plugged in to the internal port with no issues to TeslaCam or the media files I have on it.


That's good to know. I reached out to Jeda as I may have a faulty unit.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> So I'm on 32.1. I see on TeslaFi that people on 32.1 are already updating to 32.2.1 as well as 32.1s being updated. Me.....nothing.
> What's going on with these updates? It looked like a pretty heavy push on the last two....


Eh, likely the usual Tesla update sorcery. I'm still on 28.3.1... and I only updated to that version (after being stuck on 20.x for two months) when I scheduled a service appointment a few weeks ago.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Its "5G" . The e goes with the battery icon.
But only a few 5G micro spots exist. It's a marketing gimmick for most people that see it.


----------



## PaulBraren (Jun 25, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Reliable technician I know says this update has a smell issue fix by running the fan after use to help dry things out.
> 
> Here's the email they sent me
> 
> View attachment 29046


Thank you for the great info, @TrevP, tracking my progress with this publicly as well, see:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173410965137907712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173412494683115521https://TinkerTry.com/why-tesla-model-3-is-replacing-my-13-year-old-honda-civic-hybrid#sep-09-2019-update 
https://TinkerTry.com/why-tesla-model-3-is-replacing-my-13-year-old-honda-civic-hybrid#sep-15-2019-update


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I have been on this release for over a week. That note about eliminating the odor is very confusing.

Since 2019.24, after I park the car in my garage, about 20 mins later the fan ran for about 15-20 mins. That was to eliminate the odor some say.

But since this release over a week ago, the fan has not come on once after parking the car. I've checked it 3 days in a row. I wonder if that's a bug and 32.2.2 is the correction? 

I noted this because the morning % is the same as when I park the car. Zero vampire drain after parking in the garage after 12 hours.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Its "5G" . The e goes with the battery icon.
> But only a few 5G micro spots exist. It's a marketing gimmick for most people that see it.


Sorry to be further off-topic, but wanted to clarify that AT&T actually has 5G in a only a few places in 19 mostly mid-size cities. What you are seeing on your phone is the AT&T branding on the improved 4G network rebranded as 5Ge. That 5Ge that you are seeing on your phone is just 4G. And unless a phone can handle 5G, it makes no difference to customers. And only one phone, the Galaxy S10, works on AT&T 5G now, and that's only available to limited business users.
https://www.phonearena.com/news/AT-T-5G--5G-E-network-coverage-map-which-cities-are-covered_id116846


----------



## -DB- (Aug 4, 2019)

Anyone noticed that pressing the wiper button turns on the headlights for a few minutes?

Not sure if this is expected behaviour or not. I only noticed it today. Had the car just over a month.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

-DB- said:


> Anyone noticed that pressing the wiper button turns on the headlights for a few minutes?
> 
> Not sure if this is expected behaviour or not. I only noticed it today. Had the car just over a month.


In some places, it's required to have your lights on what it rains. My presumption is that sometimes it's not dark enough for the headlights to turn on automatically so they also turn on when it's raining if you have auto wipers turned on. If they also do not detect the rain or you have auto wipers off it will turn on the lights when you do a manual wipe. I always have auto headlights on so I'm not sure how it works in other scenarios.


----------



## -DB- (Aug 4, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> In some places, it's required to have your lights on what it rains. My presumption is that sometimes it's not dark enough for the headlights to turn on automatically so they also turn on when it's raining if you have auto wipers turned on. If they also do not detect the rain or you have auto wipers off it will turn on the lights when you do a manual wipe. I always have auto headlights on so I'm not sure how it works in other scenarios.


Thanks for clarifying. A little annoying when in busy traffic as other drivers prob think I'm crazy turning the lights off and on every few minutes!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

-DB- said:


> Thanks for clarifying. A little annoying when in busy traffic as other drivers prob think I'm crazy turning the lights off and on every few minutes!


Yep here in California the law states that any time the wipers are on, your headlights must be on. Not that anyone pays any attention to it.
I can imagine it would be annoying in a place where soft weather is more the norm.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This always drove me nuts. It's illegal to drive in the rain with wipers but no lights on. Yet people do it ALL the time, sometimes in the dark rain too!
We can't solve people's stupidity, but this COULD be solved with a single relay to turn them on together.
Same goes for turning off headlights when your ignition is off.
Some brands are more concerned with saving the 2 bucks than your safety...not Tesla!


----------



## -DB- (Aug 4, 2019)

In N.Ireland it's always wet! You can have a bright day with a tiny mist of rain, no lights required!

But yes, if its more rain than mizzle, or dull/dark, then the lights should be on automatically anyway


----------

